# Internetseite anhand Datum automatisch laden



## d.foerg (12. Mai 2009)

Hallo Liebe Java-Forum Gemeinde,

ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen!!!! Ich bin nämlich total verzweifelt.

Ich schildere euch mal kurz, welches Script ich benötigen würde (Excel Like )

wenn das Datum >= 30.08.2009 ist dann soll es die Internetseite xy im Target xy öffnen
oder
wenn das Datum <= 15.09.2009 ist dann soll es die Internetseite xy im Target xy öffnen
usw..

Es sollten bis zu 12 Datumsabfragen in dem Script möglich sein.


Wäre super, wenn Sie mir ein fertiges Script (komplette Seite) online stellen könntet.

Vielen Dank im Voraus.

MFG

Daniel Förg


----------



## void (13. Mai 2009)

d.foerg hat gesagt.:


> Wäre super, wenn Sie mir ein fertiges Script (komplette Seite) online stellen könntet.



Das wäre wirklich super, wenn man einfach ein Problem postet und jemand anders die komplette Arbeit macht. Leider funktioniert das aber meistens nicht, es wird erwartet, das man sich selbst mit dem Problem beschäftigt und Fragen zu konkreten Problemen stellt.

Wenn du dich wirklich selbst damit beschäftigen willst, wäre hier ein guter Startpunkt.


----------



## The_S (13. Mai 2009)

Um mal die Ausführungen von "void" zu ergänzen:

1.) Java ist nicht JavaScript!
2.) Wenn du nichts machen möchtest, bezahl jemanden dafür. Stundensätze für nen freien Programmierer liegen bei ca. 60 Euro (deutlich) aufwärts. A(ldi)Radauer machts evtl. auch billiger :applaus:


----------



## d.foerg (13. Mai 2009)

Ich wollte nicht dass jemand die gesamte Arbeit für mich macht, allerdings habe ich bereits ca. 3 Stunden versucht diese Funktion abzubilden, allerdings über flash. Dann bin ich auf die gleiche Seite gestoßen die du verlinkt hast. Leider bin ich daraus ehrlich gesagt nicht schlau geworden. Lässt sich meine Funktion in java pardon javascript abbilden? Gerne könnt ihr mir auch ein Angebot erstellen , wenn ihr eine Rechnung ausstellen könnt. Eigentlich hatte ich gehofft in diesem Forum professinelle Hilfe zu erhalten. Aber trotzdem vielen Dank.


----------



## void (14. Mai 2009)

d.foerg hat gesagt.:


> Ich wollte nicht dass jemand die gesamte Arbeit für mich macht, allerdings habe ich bereits ca. 3 Stunden versucht diese Funktion abzubilden, allerdings über flash. Dann bin ich auf die gleiche Seite gestoßen die du verlinkt hast. Leider bin ich daraus ehrlich gesagt nicht schlau geworden. Lässt sich meine Funktion in java pardon javascript abbilden?



Ja das kann man mit Javascript abbilden und wenn man ein bischen die Doku bei selfhtml studiert eigentlich auch nicht schwer. Dort steht wie man ein Date-Objekt erstellt, in Variante 3 z.B. 



> Objektname = new Date(Jahr, Monat, Tag);



Du könntest so nun zwei Objekte erstellen, auf beiden die Methode getTime() aufrufen und beide Werte vergleichen. So erfährst du, welches Datum größer ist. 



d.foerg hat gesagt.:


> Eigentlich hatte ich gehofft in diesem Forum professinelle Hilfe zu erhalten. Aber trotzdem vielen Dank.


Professionelle Hilfe heisst nicht, daß einem alles vorgesetzt wird. Hier gibt es eher Hilfe zur Selbsthilfe. Wenn du das Date-Objekt schon gefunden hattest, hättest du ja fragen können, wie man konkret damit umgeht.


----------



## The_S (14. Mai 2009)

Schick mir die konkrete Anforderung inkl. Preisvorstellungen (Netto) per PN (bzw. nimm erst einmal Kontakt zu mir auf), und mal sehen, ob ichs dir programmieren werde. Rechnung ausstellen ist kein Problem.


----------



## d.foerg (31. Mai 2009)

Vielen Dank Void nochmals für deinen Tipp, ich glaube ich habe es jetzt grob hinbekommen:

Ich habe nur leider das Problem, dass anscheinend der Tag nicht berücksichtigt wird, sondern
nur der Monat = Ich habe heute = 31.05.09 das Script getestet. Eigentlich müsste mir
die Meldung: Vielen Dank ausgegeben werden, allerdings erhalte ich die Meldung:
"Noch X Tage bis zum Fest Nr. 4"  Was mache ich falsch?

Kann ich statt der Meldung auch sofort eine Internetseite in dem gleichen
Frame laden lassen? 

Wäre super wenn ihr mir helfen könntet. 

Danke

```
<html><head><title>Test</title>
<script type="text/javascript">
var jetzt = new Date();
var Datum = jetzt.getTime();
var Fest1B = new Date(2009, 1,  2);
var Fest1E = new Date(2009, 1, 30);
var Fest2B = new Date(2009, 2,  2);
var Fest2E = new Date(2009, 2, 30);
var Fest3B = new Date(2009, 3,  2);
var Fest3E = new Date(2009, 3, 30);
var Fest4B = new Date(2009, 5,  2);
var Fest4E = new Date(2009, 5, 30);
if (Datum < Fest1B) {
  alert("noch x Tage bis Fest-Nr. 1");
} else if (Datum >= Fest1B && Datum <= Fest1E) {
  alert("noch x Tage zum Ende Fest-Nr. 1");
} else if (Datum > Fest1E && Datum < Fest2B) {
  alert("noch x Tage bis Fest-Nr. 2");
} else if (Datum >= Fest2B && Datum <= Fest2E) {
  alert("noch x Tage zum Ende Fest-Nr. 2");
} else if (Datum > Fest2E && Datum < Fest3B) {
  alert("noch x Tage bis Fest-Nr. 3");
} else if (Datum >= Fest3B && Datum <= Fest3E) {
  alert("noch x Tage zum Ende Fest-Nr. 3");
} else if (Datum > Fest3E && Datum < Fest4B) {
  alert("noch x Tage bis Fest-Nr. 4");
} else if (Datum >= Fest4B && Datum <= Fest4E) {
  alert("noch x Tage zum Ende Fest-Nr. 4");
} else if (Datum > Fest4E) {
  alert("Vielen Dank");
}
</script>
</head><body>
</body></html>
```


----------



## SlaterB (31. Mai 2009)

die Monate fangen bei 0 an
0 = Januar
5 = Juni,

durch einfaches 
  alert("noch x Tage bis Fest-Nr. 4 "+Datum+" - "+Fest4B);
auch simpelst selber herauszufinden..


----------



## d.foerg (2. Jun 2009)

SlaterB hat gesagt.:


> die Monate fangen bei 0 an
> 0 = Januar
> 5 = Juni,
> 
> ...




Super, vielen Dank für deine Antwort => Es hat funktioniert -> Du hast mich
vor einer Glatze gerettet, da ich mir fasst alle Haare ausgerissen habe.

Hast du vielleicht noch einen Tipp für mich? Ich würde gerne
die Meldung gegen einen Link tauschen, der dann automatisch aufgerufen
wird (im gleichen Frame).

Vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## SlaterB (2. Jun 2009)

da hat der Mensch extra JavaScript-Foren erfunden und dann fragst du hier..


----------



## d.foerg (2. Jun 2009)

SlaterB hat gesagt.:


> da hat der Mensch extra JavaScript-Foren erfunden und dann fragst du hier..



ich hatte bereits die Sucher verwendet, bin allerdings nicht fündig geworden, da der Suchbegriff Link zu sehr vielen, ungenauen Ergebnissen führt. Trotzdem vielen Dank


----------



## SlaterB (2. Jun 2009)

komische Suche 
javascript forum - Google-Suche


----------



## Matt (4. Jun 2009)

so nen umstand immer ^^

gebt ihm doch einfach die antwort auf die letzte frage.....

xDD

location.href hilft!!


```
location.href = 'http://google.de'

oder

location.href = 'index.html'

oder

location.href = 'index.html?option=go&task=make'
```

very easy


----------

